# Where's Best to Buy Sterile Pots/Syringes



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

I usually buy my supplies from Pride Angel, but am looking for a reliable website to buy sterile pots and syringes individually.

Would anybody be able to recommend a good website.

Thank you


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Can you not ask your practice nurse or GP as they are only a few pence, or any chemist,  the sterile pots are just the ones that they give out at GP's reception for all the pts do bring samples back in.  I am a nurse and so got mine easily.

They also don't need to be sterile you cna just clean them in hot soapy water and dry the pots (some people have used a yoghurt pot!)

Good luck


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

I got mine off ebay, I dont have the link but I remember getting them in a pack for less than £10 (and there were quite alot plus you got preg tests and ov tests etc), I'll never forget it as they were 'wide mouthed' cups and I couldnt stop giggling!


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

ps we are still using them so I havent had to replace them.x


----------

